# Profiency test.



## PHAmily! (Mar 7, 2016)

I am having my first profiency test tonight as a pha member can anyone let me know what to expect!


----------



## acjohnson53 (Mar 7, 2016)

Know your stuff...and don't mess with that Goat...


----------



## PHAmily! (Mar 7, 2016)

ok thanks brah!


----------



## CLewey44 (Mar 7, 2016)

Good luck, probably declared proficient by now. Drink plenty of water for nervous drymouth and take some deep breaths before going up.


----------



## dfreybur (Mar 8, 2016)

PHAmily! said:


> I am having my first profiency test tonight as a pha member can anyone let me know what to expect!



It's exactly as you have practiced, with the addition of a group of Brothers there supporting you.  Not the same as having an audience.


----------



## PHAmily! (Mar 9, 2016)

ok thnx


----------



## acjohnson53 (Mar 10, 2016)

We had profiency the other night, there a youngster in there showing out, went thru his second degree like he been doing it a minute. can't wait to see him raised. sharp young man...25


----------



## The Traveling Man (Mar 13, 2016)

PHAmily! said:


> I am having my first profiency test tonight as a pha member can anyone let me know what to expect!



I take it that was your EA proficiency? I hope it went well.


----------

